# Nothing says Canada like … Glenn Gould?



## itywltmt

From today's Globe and Mail on-line edition. Move over, Wayne Gretzky!

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/repo...-says-canada-like-glenn-gould/article2171983/

Glenn Gould has now transcended into that niche demographic, bankers!


----------



## Couchie

I suppose it's an improvement over the USA depiction:


----------



## kv466

Poor Glenn...


----------



## Sid James

Maybe if they were extra clever, they could have photoshopped Mr Gould playing piano four hands with his Canadian colleague in the jazz sphere, Oscar Peterson. Uh oh, I think I might have given the bankers' public relations & advertising/image goons another "innovative" idea...


----------



## Amfibius

To me, nothing says "Canada" more than ...

_I'm a lumberjack and i'm OK 
I sleep all night, I work all day

I cut down trees, 
I skip and jump
I like to press wild flowers
I put on women's clothing
and hang around in bars_


----------

